# Dendrobium lindleyi



## tomp (Apr 22, 2022)

Gotta love them beautiful yellow Dendrobium


----------



## GuRu (Apr 22, 2022)

Tom, these lovely flowers are really irresistible.  If they would last a bit longer...they were perfect.


----------



## tomp (Apr 22, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Tom, these lovely flowers are really irresistible.  If they would last a bit longer...they were perfect.


Well Rudolf, we are back to that concept that ”perfect” is a relative thing.))


----------



## NEslipper (Apr 23, 2022)

One of my favorites, but they never bloom for me!


----------



## tomp (Apr 23, 2022)

NEslipper said:


> One of my favorites, but they never bloom for me!


Culture that works for me:
they like a hard dry rest (Nov-Feb) after which I soak (literally in a bucket) for an hour or more to wake them up.


----------



## GuRu (Apr 24, 2022)

tomp said:


> ......they like a hard dry rest.....


Tom, I think you forgot.....they like a hard *dry and* *cooler to cool* rest....


----------



## tomp (Apr 24, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Tom, I think you forgot.....they like a hard *dry and* *cooler to cool* rest....


Rudolf, You are correct, as usual. I don’t heat my GH so do have a nice temp drop so forgot to add that factor for others who heat. Good catch. Thanks


----------



## Tintin (Apr 25, 2022)

tomp said:


> Culture that works for me:
> they like a hard dry rest (Nov-Feb) after which I soak (literally in a bucket) for an hour or more to wake them up.



I didn't soak them an hour but keep spraying water. It is finally pitting out two new roots. Did you leave the old roots on mount?


----------



## tomp (Apr 25, 2022)

Tintin said:


> I didn't soak them an hour but keep spraying water. It is finally pitting out two new roots. Did you leave the old roots on mount?


Generally speaking yes.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 25, 2022)

I always call it jenkinsii's big brother.
Patrick


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 26, 2022)

great display for a small plant


----------



## geoffsharris (May 25, 2022)

The other thing they like is really high light in the dry season. Come from deciduous forest where it is quite bright in the cool season. Not enough light, not enough cool, too much water is the recipe for no blooms.


----------



## tomp (May 26, 2022)

So in summary we have the lindlyi poem:

HANG EM HIGH
KEEP EM DRY

LET EM BE COLD
THEY’LL BE BOLD

SOAK EM AWHILE
THEY’LL WAKE WITH A SMILE

(oh my where is my head this morning)


----------

